# Potty training regression



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok, I originally posted this on another thread, but then figured I might be stealing someone else's thread...

So, both of my pups regressed in potty training the last couple of days. Today was the absolute worst...I even thought maybe they conspired against me in their own little language. They were doing sooo well before the last couple of days, then all of the sudden, a couple of days ago, they started doing their business inside the house, and the last straw was when I had just taken both of them out 10 minutes before!!! Arghhhh...I just about had it cleaning up their pees today!!!:argh:

I am now keeping them in their crates...how do you crate train? What I did was I put them in their playpens during the day and let them out for play a few times a day, then back to playpen. Only at night time do they go to their crates, but now they are peeing in their play pens too...have I said :argh: yet? Lol...should I keep them in their crates all day except to play? I didn't want to do this because I thought it was mean...but maybe that is how people crate train their puppies?Am I doing this wrong?

Thanks in advance for any advice on how you crate train your puppies. Thanks.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

How old? 

My pup did this awhile ago and it was a bladder infection. Are they peeing a good quantity or drips?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

I stop them midway, and it is still a good amount. Is it likely that they both have bladder infections at the same time? Thanks.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow that can be very frustrating.

But yeah be wary for a bladder infection too. But if it isn't...

*Below, I am just telling you what I just read and watched, not tips that actually helped me, but they have been proven useful for many people.*

You just need to watch the pups to make sure they aren't sniffing. They will have to pee or poop maybe a half hour or so after they eat. 

Also when they pee somewhere, it marks the spot. You'd have to wipe that pee up real good with soap so they won't smell that mark and continue peeing in the house.

I watched this video a while back on crate training a new puppy and it seemed informative.






Another option is long term confinement which I heard helps a lot with potty training and supervising puppies. I hear scented puppy pads are good. 






I actually plan on using clicker training to train mine. Like getting her used to the fact that if she hears the clicker, she gets rewarded. Once she associates click = treat, I will click and reward her right after she pees on the litter box.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i used nature's miracle and/or hydrogen peroxide and water when cleaning up piddle. very important to get rid of the enzyme that dogs can smell and humans can't. that enzyme will take them back to the spot and tell them it's okay to go there.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Just wanted to say that I consider myself a decent dog trainer, who definitely puts in effort. Potty training my toy poodle was awful! Even being right on top of her it was hard to get through two or three consecutive days without an accident.

I found one thing that I found handy and am glad I did is marking all the accidents on a calendar. If you have room even write notes, ie. I wrote if she peed or pood and if it was at work or middle of the night etc.

So anyway at about a year and a month I thought we had 'er licked. Very infrequent accidents turned into more than a month without a single mishap. Then there was a complete regression that shocked me! We did nothing different, I'm positive no infections or stress to her and she started having at least one accident daily for about two weeks. I was flabbergasted and so disgusted in myself and the failure I must be. I chugged on though, logging in the calender, being sure to clean properly and continue all the regular house training things. 

As magically and mysteriously as it came after two weeks the problem very suddenly disappeared. We are now over 2 months without a single accident. When the floodgates closed they really did close, no slow improvement, she just stopped again. 

I've heard regressions particularly in young dogs can be normal and mean nothing, so good on you fo checking health resons etc. But just remember, hang in there, keep trying and it'll come!

Rebecca


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Jcjshelton said:


> I stop them midway, and it is still a good amount. Is it likely that they both have bladder infections at the same time? Thanks.


Probably not, Maddie was just doing a drop here and drop there. It was horrible for her and me (for cleaning it all up)

Good luck.


----------

